

Improve your brain performance with games - csomar
http://lumosity.com
I have found this website while browsing the web. I want to know if any HN member have tried it and if he can write a review about it.
======
csomar
I have found this website while browsing the web. I want to know if any HN
member have tried it and if he can write a review about it. Specifically, if
the games have improved his brain cognitive functions: like memory, attention
and concentration.

